# 230g Tank update video :)



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Just thought I'd post an update on my 230g freshwater aquarium I picked up form Dino. Everything is running perfect I've got the drip system from the filterguys and my led light off my 13g saltwater setup  The silver aro i picked up a few months back has tripled in size and so far has no defects  I do expect no drop eye or anything because he's on a healthy diet and very clean water 100% of the time. My new ray is finally getting some meat on his bones from the stick he was when i bought him.





ADDED A SUMP VIDEO A FEW COMMENTS DOWN


----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

looks cool... whats the dimensions of that tank?


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

60" Length
30" Depth
30" Width


----------



## mitchb (Apr 27, 2011)

Is the bottom drilled for circulation pump or sump? Awesome looking tank with nice combo of fish and ray


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Cool stuff looks good


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

HERE IS A VIDEO OF THE SUMP


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

mitchb said:


> Is the bottom drilled for circulation pump or sump? Awesome looking tank with nice combo of fish and ray


I added a video of the sump


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks great! K1 media works very well. I use it in my sump as well.


----------



## mitchb (Apr 27, 2011)

Looks great and I can barely hear any hum from your air pump.

I had thought for some reason that bottom drilled tanks like that were only for circulation pumps? What happens if the power goes out, wouldn't it drain to the very bottom of the tank or how do you prevent that from happening?


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

mitchb said:


> Looks great and I can barely hear any hum from your air pump.
> 
> I had thought for some reason that bottom drilled tanks like that were only for circulation pumps? What happens if the power goes out, wouldn't it drain to the very bottom of the tank or how do you prevent that from happening?


Nope  Ive actually got the bottom pipes coming up the back of the aquarium to the top with an air gap to stop siphonage. I just really liked the idea of my rays mess being taken away as quickly as possible so i made the centre holes the "overflow" The air pump is pretty much silent and very very strong


----------



## mitchb (Apr 27, 2011)

That is an amazing idea! For some reason I never thought of that as I thought that bottom drilled tanks needed closed systems.

How does your air gap work, sorry about all the questions but this might have just made my life a lot easier  I am thinking about getting a ray as well so would make life a lot easier with this setup and an aro.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

I actually drilled holes in the highest part of the gravity drain and shoved air line tubing into the hole (smaller than the tubing) and caulked it with some aquarium safe silicone and ran the tubes up to the very top of the aquarium. I'm sure there is a better way to do that but i haven't had any issues with it so far. Or if you have your sump at the same level as your aquarium then you don't need to worry about a siphon.


----------

